# POS Bolt going black



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

if i leave the bolt paused and go to the computer for 10 minutes. (all throgh my sony receiver) i have to restart to get a picture.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

I was unable to run the bolt through my receiver for that reason. Tivo recommends a direct connection to the TV. There could be an issue with the HDCP when it gets run through the receiver and that's why you lose the picture.


----------



## Outback Paul (Dec 21, 2003)

Really? Brand new device and it can't do this? WOW


----------



## tokenwiz (Dec 14, 2015)

Mine might be headed the same way too. This is a very disappointing piece of technology - there seems to be a systemic problem here that isn't getting fixed - TIVO need to be giving us daily updates as to their progress on the issue. Between red screens, lockups, and just plain slowness this is a terrible box - don't buy one


----------



## Outback Paul (Dec 21, 2003)

I was just about to buy one and cancel my Dish Network and go OTA only. Now I'm rethinking.


----------



## tokenwiz (Dec 14, 2015)

Outback Paul - I'd definitely wait to see if they can solve some of their issues first


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Outback Paul said:


> Really? Brand new device and it can't do this? WOW


This is not the case. I've been using Bolts since the launch and have run them through two receivers and two speaker bars without those issues.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> if i leave the bolt paused and go to the computer for 10 minutes. (all throgh my sony receiver) i have to restart to get a picture.


Sounds like a handshake issue between the Bolt and that particular model AVR. What model Sony is it?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

No issues with my Bolt running through my receiver (Pioneer).


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

We cut the cord and went OTA with the Bolts since its launch. Not regretting it a bit. Especially with all the money we're saving.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

I run my Bolt through a Yamaha receiver and have not had that issue.
My only complaint is when paused, there is not screensaver. I have a Panasonic Plasma, and hate to leave a static image too long.....


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> if i leave the bolt paused and go to the computer for 10 minutes. (all throgh my sony receiver) i have to restart to get a picture.


I do exactly this all day long with a Bolt and PC connected through an Onkyo AVR (HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 capable) to a Vizio 4K TV. It works perfectly.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Outback Paul said:


> Really? Brand new device and it can't do this? WOW


How much experience do you have with HDMI? It can be problematic with some equipment combinations.


----------



## Outback Paul (Dec 21, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> How much experience do you have with HDMI? It can be problematic with some equipment combinations.


Experience? I plug one end on one device and the other end on the other device. I'm not sure what experience you are talking about.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Outback Paul said:


> Experience? I plug one end on one device and the other end on the other device. I'm not sure what experience you are talking about.


You can have an incompatibility between two devices, you can have a cable cause issues or a connector on the device or cable cause issues, etc. I've seen a bunch of things that can happen with HDMI under the right circumstances over the last 10+ years I've been using HDMI. It can cause problems in many different ways when there is an issue.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Outback Paul said:


> Experience? I plug one end on one device and the other end on the other device. I'm not sure what experience you are talking about.


I think I described what I was talking about adequately when I explained that certain equipment combinations can be problematic. You're lucky if you haven't run into that before.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> You can have an incompatibility between two devices, you can have a cable cause issues or a connector on the device or cable cause issues, etc. I've seen a bunch of things that can happen with HDMI under the right circumstances over the last 10+ years I've been using HDMI. It can cause problems in many different ways when there is an issue.


Back in the days of DVI w/ HDCP (which is basically the same as HDMI) I had other situations where updates to products caused issues.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Drat. I thought this meant that TiVo was coming out with a black Bolt. Oh well.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Once you go black, you'll never go back!


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

foghorn2 said:


> Once you go black, you'll never go back!


I've also heard it as, "Once you go black, you can never come back." In any case, I certainly prefer black audio/video components.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Once you go white, you wish it was black.


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

If it is an HDCP issue, something like this might be a solution. Some reviews are from Tivo users who have had Tivo/Receiver compatibility issues:

http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Powere...p/B004F9LVXC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Drat. I thought this meant that TiVo was coming out with a black Bolt. Oh well.


I have not seen anyone comment about removing the case and using spray paint for plastic, It seems like that would be a very easy job.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> I have not seen anyone comment about removing the case and using spray paint for plastic, It seems like that would be a very easy job.


Agreed. But I doubt that a chiropractor could work out that ugly hump.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Agreed. But I doubt that a chiropractor could work out that ugly hump.


"What hump?" -- Igor in "Young Frankenstein"


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

snerd said:


> "What hump?" -- Igor in "Young Frankenstein"


Too bad you can't switch the hump like Igor.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

snerd said:


> "What hump?" -- Igor in "Young Frankenstein"





kbdrand said:


> Too bad you can't switch the hump like Igor.


The bolt has a hump, curve, bump on it, i.e. it is not rectangular and can not have rectangular electronics stacked on it. Sort of like the hump on a camel is on top of the back of the camel.

Front an center on

https://www.tivo.com/


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

Sure, I want to tell the wife I'm spending another $25 for something that should work.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

chicagobrownblue said:


> The bolt has a hump, curve, bump on it, i.e. it is not rectangular and can not have rectangular electronics stacked on it. Sort of like the hump on a camel is on top of the back of the camel.
> 
> Front an center on
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/


Yes, we know. We were joking around about Igor in Young Frankenstein. If you haven't seen the movie then you should go see it right now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

GoodSpike said:


> How much experience do you have with HDMI? _*It can be problematic with some equipment combinations.*_


Like signal sources and display devices.


----------

